# Episodes new season



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

My TiVoHD is not picking up season 3 of Episodes as new. It begins the same night as Shameless and House of Lies (1/12/14) but has an OAD of 1/8/13. Season 2 aired in 2012 so did season 3 air elsewhere last year and we need to change our SP to include repeats?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

The guide data appears to be incorrect. It is correct on ZAP2it and will probably resolve itself but just in case should report it:

http://www.tivo.com/lineup


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I see I have an ep of House of Lies but will make sure Tivos are picking up the other two, also. Looking forward to all three of these. Seems like forever since 'Episodes' was on.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just checked these three shows and all of mine show an OAD of 1/8 also, but the Shameless and House of Lies SPs picked those two up - even with that wrong OAD and no 'new' tag on them. Just in case I forget and/or the guide doesn't properly update, I went ahead and checked Episodes to record. 

Odd how all three programs show up the same exact way (OAD 1/8 and no 'new' tagging), yet two of the three were picked up by the SP.

Thanks again for the heads up.

Now I need to figure out why I already have an episode of 'House of Lies' on deck. It says new, and it's an hour long, but I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

I hadn't looked at the others since they picked up fine.

The hour long House of Lies is a stand-up improv comedy show with the cast of the show.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

I reviewed the OAD dates on all three shows. For Shameless and House of Lies, the OAD is 1/8/14. While wrong, it does still fit TiVo's guidelines of a new episode.

However, for Episodes, the OAD is 1/8/13 making the show a year old. This does not fit the criteria for a new show.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Is everyone else using their online form to report the problem with Episodes? The page is hard on the eyes but I got a response after 24 hours supposedly from a human that they're looking in to it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Ed! Yeah, some of it has updated for me, too. I watched that Improv thing last night. I love the cast of this show, but not so much into improve so I FF'd through a lot of it. Then I realized that it wasn't an hour, rather a half hour show that was shown twice. 

Rahnbo - I haven't tried reporting the problem. Truth told, even after all these years having Tivos, I didn't even realize there was a form to report this type of thing. d'oh! Color me embarrassed.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I got another email from Tivo saying the problem was fixed/with customer. Man I really hate that "with customer" tag. Anyway, the new episodes of Episodes are showing as new and will record although they still have the 2013 date. That's something, I guess.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

I hadn't realized the hour was a double showing. I couldn't take it that long. But I had seen later airings were listed at only 30 minutes. I did wonder the difference.

I also hadn't reported the issue. I was waiting to see what happens with the next episode. Since I have already manually set it to record, I don't think I can see the effect of their fix. But I will check it with a new SP on my other TiVoHD.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

EdwPowers said:


> I also hadn't reported the issue. I was waiting to see what happens with the next episode. Since *I have already manually set it to record*, I don't think I can see the effect of their fix. But I will check it with a new SP on my other TiVoHD.


Same here. Didn't want to set it to New/Repeats, as SHO is rerunning a lot of previous Episodes, and I don't want a gazillion of them recording. So just set the premiere to Manual. In a couple days, we should be able to tell if it's been fixed, when Sunday Jan 19 shows up in the guide.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

From what I saw, the repeats are on SHO2 so the SP doesn't pick them up. I have changed my SP to repeats and have had no problem. But I am changing it back to New only before the second episode is in the guide to verify it is fixed.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

I just set a new-only SP on m other TiVoHD and after just having received a download, it still does not pick up the first episode as new. I will leave the SP there to see what happens later though.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

First ep is up on xfinity On Demand...probably other providers too.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

EdwPowers said:


> From what I saw, the repeats are on SHO2 so the SP doesn't pick them up. I have changed my SP to repeats and have had no problem. But I am changing it back to New only before the second episode is in the guide to verify it is fixed.


You're right. I was using Upcoming to see future episodes (hehe), and forgot they can be on any channel.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm not sure why the OAD for Episodes hasn't been corrected from 2013 to 2014, but all three season premieres are being aired on DirecTv on 1/8/2014. This is most likely why the OAD for these shows are showing up as 1/8. As a side note, DirecTV is also showing 'Episode 1' for season 3 with an OAD of 1/8/2013.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

FYI - Showtime is airing both Season 1 & 2 straight through on Friday, Jan 10th starting at noon Eastern time ( http://www.sho.com/marathon ). It's not showing up in the guide on Tivo or Zap2it.com. I'm going to set up a manual recording to catch it.


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

Assuming you are referring to Episodes, the marathon is on SHO2 and has been in the guide for sometime. It was mentioned earlier in this thread as a reason to not change the SP to include reruns to get the new episode with the wrong date. But I mentioned then that it was on SHO2 and would not get picked up by the SHO SP.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

My bad. I don't have SHO2 in my channel lineup so thought it going to be broadcast on SHO and was a programming error.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

/bump

Very difficult thread to search for.
(The word *episodes* is in so many threads.)

Showtime's Episodes S04E1 -
Great. Great. Great. Still love this show so much. So glad it is back. Detest these short seasons however.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm amazed that a documentary behind-the-scenes series about a crummy sit-com has lasted this long...


----------

